# Refinishing chrome bar stool base to achieve brushed aluminum finish



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

Wire brush will accomplish that. If you're able to get a consistent brush direction (no swirls, criss-cross, etc.) you will need to clear-coat it, or it will rust or patina.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response!

Have you done this before? If so, can you share a bit more about your experiences with the technique? Also, I've seen several varieties of wire brush. Is there a particular one you have in mind? 

In my research thus far, I've not heard of anyone using a wire brush for this. I've heard repeated references to Scotchbrite pads, fine grit sandpaper and a few mentions of chemical solvents, but no mentions of wire brush techniques.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

What is difficult is getting the grain or brush strokes even. It's really easy to mess up the direction or pattern. And the metal will reflect depending on the direction of the strokes. So if you accidentally change the direction it will be very noticeable. 

I've never done it (successfully.) Sandpaper and Scotchbrite will also work, but it won't help the challenge of the grain. Not sure of the grit, maybe around 200-400.

You may also want to consider sand blasting. I've seen motorcycle gas tanks done quite well w/that technique.

I would try to do a test on something similar and see how it goes. Whenever I get a client that has an out-of-the-box idea, doing a test is the best way to see if it will fly. 

Good luck.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

That's a beautiful bar stool. At least the top of it anyway.

A lot of chrome finishes are just a very thin layer of "plastic" that can easily flake or peel off,from its substructure. Is your chair real chrome? 

If it is solid chrome, I'd say it's a near mission impossible to manually create that factory-quality fine brushed nickel finish.

If the chrome is the peel off type, you can shed it and then paint it. 

Either way, Rustoleum makes a variety of spray paint that give a pretty nice nickel or stainless steel finish, though obviously without the brushed effect.

You might be better off shopping around for other chairs with a base that you like, and find a way to attach the beautiful chair to the other base. 

I recently bought some old but very nice barstools at a thrift shop for $15 each. I'm going to reupholster them and repaint the bases.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback ZZZZZ.

Appreciate that you like the design of the chair. Its a mid century mod style that matches our 1960's home.

Your idea about replacing the base is interesting. I'm not sure if its real chrome or not. It will be fun to find out.

Here's a link to the assembly instructions PDF

http://www.lumisource.com/details/Vittorio-Bar-Stool

And the details brochure of the stool itself (in case you are interested)

http://www.lumisource.com/details/Vittorio-Bar-Stool


----------

